# How do you tell if your goat is overheated?



## HankTheTank (Mar 18, 2012)

Recently Hank seems to be panting, or something like that (do goats pant?) Anyway, he's been breathing hard and fast with his mouth open. Not all the time, just every now and then. Neither of the girls seems to be doing that, and he does have a thicker coat than them, so I was wondering if it could be from the heat? As far as I know he's drinking normally, and his appetite is definitely normal. Should I shave him, or could it be something medical?


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

My sheep will pant (like a dog) when it gets really hot. Lately it's been in the 70s and 80s here so while it's not "panting weather" yet...we're getting close. The sheep are all breathing really fast, even in the shade.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 18, 2012)

If it has been warm, then it would be from the heat. You could shave him down to help with that.


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Mar 19, 2012)

My nearly year-old nubians girls are breathing like this as well. Neither are bred.  One will actually pant open-mouthed if she's been kicking up her heels a big. I have been a little concerned, but they seem their fun selves in every other way.  Been near 80, but nice breezes, shade and fresh water available.  Should I worry??


----------

